# Fertilizer and soil questions



## DCRomero253 (Sep 1, 2014)

First ?. I bought two bottles of Alaska fertilizer fish fertilizer 5-1-1 and morbloom 0-10-10 I was wondering what I should use as a dosage and should I increase etc. putting clones I'm gonna buy directly into flowering. Other forums said to mix the two for flowering but didn't say how much of each per gallon

Second ?. I have a perlite to mix in with a soil to transplant the clones into. I'm wondering what soil should I use that would go good with that fertilizer something from lowes or wal mart 

:bongin:


----------



## DCRomero253 (Sep 1, 2014)

Also how often will feeding be necessary?(8in pot) how long before harvest should I stop using the fertilizer and just use water? And will flushing be needed? Sorry for so many questions just other forums don't get me the answers like MP does! :watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

Why are you putting clones directly into flowering may I ask? If you really want to do that then the person who told you to mix them has a good idea, I guess.. 

Start with the best soil you can find, Fox farm Happy frog, or Fox farm ocean forest. 

Also, an 8 inch pot is very small for a finished plant...   I wouldn't worry about flushing at this point.

Personally from what you said you are looking at a tiny harvest. Plants need growth (vegging) to perform in flower... I don't understand your clone to flower deal. Green mojo though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in agreement with everything Rosebud has said.  

As far as how much of the nutrients....what do the directions say?


----------



## DrFever (Sep 1, 2014)

Many  people  throw clones right into flower  IMO   look into strain  you are growing  find out if its a heavy feeder, Mild , or low feeder      i would    hit a drug store  and get a syringe    20 ml  reading     and start  with  2 ml per liter of both   for  2 feedings then  bump it up to  4 ml per  both  per liter  and see  how it goes 
 As for soil      i would look for anytype     add some  other  ingredients to  it  like   peatmoss , cow manure ,  sea compost,    even mushroom  compost   remember   to  also get a bag of perlite    rinse perlite  throughly before  adding to soil       
 my guess is it will work ok    with combined   5  - 11 -11   with some amendments    might get it  few points higher in all areas  with also a weekly tea mix   who knows lol


----------



## DCRomero253 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I've had a lot of experience in the seed-veg state of the plants from helping fellow patients but most got the hang of it before flowering started. I built a small grow box and just want to get some experience in flowering and it needs to fit... But also While I'm waiting to get the rest of my stuff for my grow tent so I can do an actual more full size grow ( which I'll be journaling on here of course ) I know it's not ideal RB & THG but it's just til then. Thanks for the tips DrFever


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

Green mojo for the grow DC.


----------

